# Spanish state schools in marbella!



## nadiam84 (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi fellow UK expats,

Is there anyone that can please give me some advice after putting their child in a Spanish State School in Marbella, I have been in contact with lots via email and not had any responses as yet, I've tried to contact a few by telephone but the language barrier is proving difficult, I have months to learn the language and will be teaching english once there so I'm not worried about it in the long term although I need to enrol my children asap for Sept 2014!!! 

*Can anyone please recommend a good Spanish State Primary School in Marbella that has a good knowledge of English*

Many thanks in advance


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

nadiam84 said:


> Hi fellow UK expats,
> 
> Is there anyone that can please give me some advice after putting their child in a Spanish State School in Marbella, I have been in contact with lots via email and not had any responses as yet, I've tried to contact a few by telephone but the language barrier is proving difficult, I have months to learn the language and will be teaching english once there so I'm not worried about it in the long term although I need to enrol my children asap for Sept 2014!!!
> 
> ...


you won't be able to enrol them until you are on the padrón - & you can't register on the padrón until you have an address................


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Soanish state school won't be concerning themselves with the English language! your child will have to learn Dpansih. It that usually isn't a problem providing the child is young enough.

I think you pretty much get allocated a school depending on where you live.

I knew someone who taught English in Marbella to supplement her regular job, I think the pay is pretty low and much of the work could be in the evenings.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

brocher said:


> Soanish state school won't be concerning themselves with the English language!
> 
> I think you pretty much get allocated a school depending on where you live.


well there will be at least one English teacher, but s/he wouldn't be dealing with e-mails as a rule

and yes, that's right - school places are pretty much allocated geographically - sometimes you might get a choice - but not always


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Nadia, I see you have several posts and questions. I'll post what I can as I have time here.

Choosing a state school isn't like choosing a private one. I don't think you'll get much help from overly busy schools during the pre summer holiday rush with concerts, sports days, report cards and parents nights. You'll pretty much be allocated a school depending on where you live. 

Your time might be better spent dealing with practicalities like opening a bank account so you can easily transfer money before you move and getting a PAYG mobile so you don't spend s fortune phoning property agents ( they don't do email well either, you just have to do leg work once you arrive).

You say you want to be within twenty minutes of Marbella. Will you have a car or depend on public transport? Marbella is applied loosely to cover a pretty large area- where exactly is your job going to be? juggling getting to work, school runs, etc will play a huge part in where to live.

I can't remember whether you said the work will be self employed or contracted? To get residence you'll need to prove healthcare and income. You can do this with either contracted work or self employed, but if self employed you have to pay autonomo- like National insurance. There is a special offer for a year of two if you meet the criteria but otherwise autonomo alone will cost at least 260€/ month. You have tax to pay above that.


----------

